# Road Bike Rentals: San Diego



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi!
Traveling to San Diego on Business in a couple of weeks from Canada, and would like to rent a road bike (med-high end preferably). Any recommendations on a shop that rents good road bikes would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help!

C


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

B&L bikes at 3603 Camino Del Rio West, San Diego, Ca 92110 has a good selection for rent


----------

